# CBT books vs Professional CBT Therapy



## roverred (Dec 23, 2007)

For those that have had CBT therapy, how is it compared to reading off books? Is it quite similar? I suppose the support network must be a great thing, but are the techniques and general recovery program the same as what you read in books?

Books in particular:

David burns - Feeling Good
Gillian Butler-Overcoming social anxiety
Albert Ellis -A Guide to Rational Living
Dennis Greenberger - Mind over mood


----------



## jdilla (May 18, 2012)

Living in Australia I'm blessed to have a Medicare card. I've been referred to a psychologist and I just had my first session today. Basically he asked me questions and I answered so on & so on. He told me that from what he gathered I can hold a conversation and my vocabulary is fine so I can talk. I was shocked! Believe it or not I didn't realise something so simple was happening. But I feel like he's more of a confidante, not a stranger to really bring out the extreme nervous yuck chest feeling I would from someone I see every day or week . I feel like he's obligated so I'm not really sure. But I think CBT therapy will be more benificial .. we all have our little quirks a book can't tell


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

I was very helped by David Burns' chapter on approval addiction! The rest of the book was so-so, 

Seeing a therapist no matter what kind of therapy they do, gives you the possible chance to have a relationship with them that actually helps more than the actual exercises. Basically, a good therapeutic relationship is what has the strongest effect on whether a person feels helped. But the books are good for knowing how to do exposures and how to change behaviors. Personally I like to have the relationship too because I believe that's what helps your FEELINGS change, which in turn will also affect your thoughts and behavior.


----------

